# First Bass ?



## DeathMetalDean (Sep 2, 2009)

Heyy, been playin guitar since I was 8, got a few of 'em but lookin to play bass as well xD cba with 4 string bass cuz some of the stuff I play on guitar wud have 5 string bass, don't think I play any bands which use a 6, not sure tho so I think 5 string wud be best. 
Any good recommendations for a 5 string bass? Preferably around like.. £150 or less lol sayin as it's my first.


----------



## Tyrant (Sep 2, 2009)

I got my first bass a few months ago. I bought an Ibanez GSR 205. Bought it used, so it was cheap as f00k. I think its good enough for my use


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Sep 2, 2009)

Hmmm.. just incase, what bands wud play 6 string bass? can't really find any :O


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Sep 3, 2009)

DeathMetalDean said:


> Hmmm.. just incase, what bands wud play 6 string bass? can't really find any :O



Just a few bands that use a 6-string bass...

Necrophagist
Obscura
Scale the Summit
Dream Theater

There are more of course those just popped into my head.


----------



## skeletor88 (Sep 3, 2009)

hey man, my first 5 stringer was an Ibanez SR-305 DX

it was pretty sweet, nothing on my schecter studio 6 now but!!! , 

i'd suggest looking into the Ibanez models.



btw im a bass player, so you're not getting an opinion from a guitarist who has a crack at bass every now and then...... ( No offence guitarists!  )


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 3, 2009)

Ibanez SR505


----------



## Tyrant (Sep 3, 2009)

skeletor88 said:


> btw im a bass player, so you're not getting an opinion from a guitarist who has a crack at bass every now and then...... ( No offence guitarists!  )





No offence taken, hehe. Im by far not a bass player but I thought I could share my thoughts anyway.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 3, 2009)

skeletor88 said:


> btw im a bass player, so you're not getting an opinion from a guitarist who has a crack at bass every now and then...... ( No offence guitarists!  )


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Sep 3, 2009)

Think I might go for a 6 string bass :O I quite like them bands xD

The Ibanez GSR206 looks nice


----------



## phaeded0ut (Sep 3, 2009)

Not sure what is available in Ireland, I'd recommend going with a Schecter 5 or a Cort Curbow 5. For a 6-string bass I'd recommend Hohner at that price range. Not the biggest fan of Ibanez basses, but this might fit the bill for you.


----------



## Zugster (Sep 3, 2009)

This is my first bass.
An Ibanez BTB 510e. Used on ebay for only $300... including a hard shell case! It even has Bartolini pickups.


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Sep 4, 2009)

okkkkkkkk I've made up my mind, 5 string xD I see some good schecters for that price :O


----------



## Ramsay777 (Sep 4, 2009)

I played the ibanez GSR206 the other day, as I've never played a 6 string before... And I really liked it.

The string spacing was really narrow which I quite like, maybe something to think about if you're coming from guitar like I did


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Sep 4, 2009)

shall think about it  my mate's gonna lend me his 4 string bass until xmas when I can get my own, shorter on cash than I thought lmao


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Sep 5, 2009)

If money is really that tight I reccomend you look for a used bass.


----------



## DemonEtched (Sep 7, 2009)

My first bass was a b.c. rich warlock bronze 4-string only cost $150 Ca used. a few scratches but it wont effect the ability to play at all.


----------



## Dasmo (Sep 18, 2009)

TheAceOfSpades1 said:


> Just a few bands that use a 6-string bass...
> 
> Necrophagist
> Obscura
> ...


 
Mostly these bands never use all 6 strings in a song so a 5 string would be like a good decision.


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 18, 2009)

If you are set on Ibanez get a BTB or an ATK if you can find it. everything else i think sounds like balls imho.

i am NOT a fender fan boy but there are few basses better suited for just about everything. P-Basses are nasty and punchy and Jazz Basses are really well rounded.
they also age well and there are lots of options for them.

enjoy


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Oct 16, 2009)

Still can't find a bass I like :O I liked the Schecter 5 but its like £390 or something D: lookin somethin less than £250 that's all I can really afford


----------



## Bevo (Oct 18, 2009)

A good cheap first bass is the squires, will get the job done no problem. I have an old 5 string that sounds and plays way better than some of the more expensive ones I have had.

Just grab something cheap to get in the game, once the cash rolls in you can take your time and buy what you wan't.


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Oct 18, 2009)

money'll never start rollin in for me xD

suggestions are still welcome xD

ESP Guitars B-55 5-String Bass Guitar, Black | DV247

This pretty good for its price?


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Nov 9, 2009)

woohoo getting it in about a week


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 10, 2009)

DeathMetalDean said:


> Hmmm.. just incase, what bands wud play 6 string bass? can't really find any :O



Franck Hermanny of Adagio plays a six string.




So does the guy from Derdian.


----------



## Waelstrum (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has suggested this yet Rondo Music 5 String Basses
Also, for not much more
Rondo Music 6 String Bass Guitars
The cheaper ones are within you price range, and although I have no experience with them, there are a LOT of good reviews on this forum about their guitars.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 13, 2009)

What kind of music was deridan?
Not bad just different..

That is a nice bass your getting, they just feel sooooo nice.
Make sure the strings are good or get them to throw in a set for cheap/free..Stockers are probably crap..they have to cut cost somwhere right!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 14, 2009)

Bevo said:


> What kind of music was deridan?
> Not bad just different..


Power metal. If you like them, check out Freedom Call and Rhapsody.

Come to think of it, Rhapsody used to have a bassist who played a sixer, too.


(This is the second best music video ever. )


Waelstrum said:


> I'm surprised no one has suggested this yet Rondo Music 5 String Basses
> Also, for not much more
> Rondo Music 6 String Bass Guitars
> The cheaper ones are within you price range, and although I have no experience with them, there are a LOT of good reviews on this forum about their guitars.



I've actually been looking at this beauty: http://www.rondomusic.com/hxb406blkq.html

Suh-WEET! I wish I had some money going. Maybe I can ask a bunch of people to pitch in for one for Christmas.


----------

